# *GASP* My new fav crossbreed combo



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

This horse is for sale in a an Australian horsedeals website
Arab x Fjord 

Height - 13 hh Age - 4 yo Price - $950 - Horses $1000 & Under 


Registered Part Arab 13hh, 4yo, faultless conformation, wonderful temperament, ready break, excel any discipline. Great around trucks, dogs, compressors. $950. Ph (07) 5547 6574, 0408 074 610, Gold Coast, Qld.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

OMG isnt that adorable...since when have Fjords been in Australia?? :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Gorgeous face, gorgeous color... I wonder what the rest of his body looks like... *drool*


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, so precious.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

He has a Brad Pitt face!!!! So Handsome! 8) I wish we could see the rest of him!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow he is a pretty little thing. I woud love to see the rest of his body!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He is a handsome boy.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

What a great combination! That horse is awesome. I love his coloring so much but I would want to see a full body pic too.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I know isnt he lovely!! I'd love to see a full body of him too but i dont want to contact the owners in case they think I wana buy him. I'd love to but I'm broke!!!! Even at $950 and being within sane driving distance!!! I'm totally, utterly, completely broke!!

Oh and he hasnt got a Brad Pitt face thats an insult to the horse!!


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Kiki said:


> This horse is for sale in a an Australian horsedeals website
> Arab x Fjord
> 
> Height - 13 hh Age - 4 yo Price - $950 - Horses $1000 & Under
> ...


There is no way this horse has "faultless conformation".


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

mudypony said:


> What a great combination! That horse is awesome. I love his coloring so much but I would want to see a full body pic too.


Hardly. I don't understand what would posess people to breed a combo like this? There is one on another forum I belong to right now that the breeder can't give away because it's so goofy looking. That is one combo that's bound to create problems down the road if continued. There isn't a large market for ponies anymore and at a max of 13hh if you're lucky, that's all they are.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm absolutely in love with his face, but I think this match up could have gone terribly wrong...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

irisheyes12 said:


> mudypony said:
> 
> 
> > What a great combination! That horse is awesome. I love his coloring so much but I would want to see a full body pic too.
> ...


Alrightey, THIS pony turned out as being GORGEOUS. Normally I don't like to see weird crosses either, but this one is stunning.


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

I luv the mane it is to diff. colors!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah I must admit i did wonder what the rest of him looked like........

Hopefully the Arab side got rid of the short'n'stumpy fjord bits........

wonder about its personality too. grumpy, stubborn fjor + schitsophrenic Arab....eeeekk


----------



## SureFooting (May 25, 2008)

Wow! Gorgeous horse.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Well his head is anyway.
I would email them and ask for more pictures but I dont want to mislead them into thinking I want to buy him LOL!!


----------

